# Best temperatures for brewing kit beers



## trustyrusty (6/10/17)

Hi Guys

Where can find the best temperatures for each yeast, and if a kit yeast. The can says maybe 20 - 25, but what is the best for each yeast - kit or other?

What is your experience ....? It might say 17 but 19 was better.

Has anyone done a comparison? Say Coopers Aussie Pale Ale at 16 and 18? I understand it can make a 
difference. My last few batches have been with kit yeast because I have not been able to control temp. but in next few days I will be able to.

Thanks


----------



## barls (6/10/17)

look at the yeast. most are the preferred range of 18-22 for ales and 8-13 for lagers.
there are exceptions to this but they are different.
find what the yeast is and have a look at the specs.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/10/17)

Thanks Barls cheers

I also what I video where a bloke mentioned that a pilsner at 16 can be very different to one at 18, so I was wondering if any had info on this sort of experience.. cheers


----------



## barls (6/10/17)

this use to be the coopers kit yeast at one stage
https://www.murphyandson.co.uk/Datasheets/Yeast - Mauribrew Ale Yeast.pdf


----------



## Gloveski (6/10/17)

temp control I would look at something like 18 presuming your using an ale yeast . If your going temp control in a fridge don't forget a fan to circulate . Pretty much the fan can also act as a heater if needed aswell


----------



## earle (6/10/17)

trustyrusty said:


> Thanks Barls cheers
> 
> I also what I video where a bloke mentioned that a pilsner at 16 can be very different to one at 18, so I was wondering if any had info on this sort of experience.. cheers



Barls has given some great rules of thumb to get started, especially if you're using kit yeasts. As you've suggested the same yeast can give different profiles and flavours at different temperatures. Then you can add more complexity by ramping and dropping temperatures throughout fermentation. The answer to your question is not short, and its difficult to give the detailed answer all in one post. To find this type of info I usually choose the yeast that's suited to the style I want to brew, that might take some searching in itself if it's a new style for me, then I search for info on what temp to run it at and what other brewers experiences and recommendations are. If I can't find anything then I'll post a specific question. You've asked a pretty broad question and I'm not aware of any one post that has all the answers but there is some good info here on more specific questions. For instance there's threads on best yeast for a hefeweizen which includes different strains of yeast and what temps produce what flavours - banana and or clove. There's another thread on using Swiss Lager yeast (IIRC) at ale temps to get a clean lager profile.


----------



## hoppy2B (13/10/17)

trustyrusty said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Where can find the best temperatures for each yeast, and if a kit yeast.



Yeast manufacturer's websites are often a good place to look. Here is one for Mangrove Jack's.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...V3_MJ_CS_Yeast_Bk_WEB.pdf?5432139801183846214

If you look down the bottom it has flocculation, attenuation, alcohol tolerance, and temperature.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/10/17)

Have Saison yeasts on hand for non temp control, especially if you live in QLD or nearly that far north.

It's good also, if you need to knock out two beers at once to replenish supply and the ferm fridge only has so much space.


----------

